# bugzilla and apache installation.

## aamonten

Hi, I follwed the install and configuration guide from bugzilla's home page, all seems to work well, but when I finally visit http://localhost/bugzilla I get 500 Internal server error:

```
Internal Server Error

The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.

Please contact the server administrator, root@localhost and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.

More information about this error may be available in the server error log.
```

I check my error log and find this:

```
[Fri Apr 15 11:01:20 2005] [alert] [client 200.1.20.53] /var/www/localhost/htdocs/bugzilla/.htaccess: AllowOverride not allowed here
```

The instructions told me to add the following lines in the apache configuration:

```

<Directory /var/www/localhost/htdocs/bugzilla>

  AddHandler cgi-script .cgi

  Options +Indexes +ExecCGI

  DirectoryIndex index.cgi

  AllowOverride Limit

</Directory>

```

So I added them at the end of my /etc/apache/conf/apache.conf file.

at last i used the perl script to check the server:

```
server01 bugzilla # ./testserver.pl http://localhost/bugzilla

TEST-WARNING Failed to find the GID for the 'httpd' process, unable

to validate webservergroup.

TEST-FAILED Fetch of ant.jpg failed

Your webserver could not fetch http://localhost/bugzilla/ant.jpg.

Check your webserver configuration and try again.
```

My localconfig file has apache as GID, but I believe that doesn't runs with GID = apache

any idea where my problem/error is?

regards

----------

## Sith_Happens

This post should really go in the Networking forum, it's not related to the Gentoo Install Handbook.

----------

## Maedhros

So it should - moved from Installing Gentoo.  :Wink: 

----------

## ksclarke

but I haven't found the fix yet

----------

## ksclarke

Okay, the first part of that error is because it is trying to match on apache rather than apache2.  If I change the servertest.pl to:

if ($line =~ /^(?:\S*\/)?(?:httpd|apache2)\s+(\d+)$/) {

instead of:

if ($line =~ /^(?:\S*\/)?(?:httpd|apache)\s+(\d+)$/) {

the first error goes away.  actually, it should be something that will match apache or apache2 probably, but...

----------

## ksclarke

and the final solution was to remove the .htaccess file from the bugzilla directory

----------

